# I got shocked



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Alyssa got me with the shark shield today, the video says it all. 

http://vimeo.com/45002556


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

DAMN!!!....Didn't sound pleasant!!


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

AAAAH! That was pretty funny. Did it kill the Lionfish?


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

If I had a nickel...Those can be annoying in the wrong hands. Just make sure you're not behind them in line to go in the boat


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Anywhere else on the body isn't too bad, but in the head...WOW!

I couldn't imagine the electric chair.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Why we laugh at other people's pain, I will never know. That made me laugh pretty hard. Did you get any smarter?


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

I laughed yesterday and today everytime I read the title. I think I might have to swim up behind her and shock her on the butt just so she knows how it feels!


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

ahaha..I have to say it was funny,alright enlighten some of us that dont know what really happened though... She has the shark sheild on and the beam touched your??


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

It touched my head, I felt like my hair was on fire!


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Was it the black cord thing? Sounded painful!!!


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Yeah, the black cord is a antenna for the shark-shield that puts off electric current. 
Here is what the manufacture says:

The unit incorporates a 2.2m flexible mesh antenna, which has been designed to cause minimum water resistance and drag on the user. The antenna is required to be fully submerged in salt water to function and once this happens the electrodes within the antenna emit a protective electric field.


How it works

Shark Shield emits a protective electrical field via its antenna. The unique wave form elliptical field only affects free swimming sharks and to a minor degree rays and skates. The field generated by the Shark Shield is detected by the shark through its sensory receptors known as Ampullae of Lorenzini, situated on the snout of all predatory sharks. The unique and unfamiliar pulsing sensation emitted by the Shark Shield does not replicate that given off by a fish and does not attract sharks to an area. Shark Shield allows you to hunt, photograph or just swim with all other marine animals roaming freely in their ocean settings.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

That's cool!


----------



## Ringo Redux (Jul 7, 2010)

Dude, ouch. I mean, it's funny knowing you were okay, but only because. That had to suck. Glad you didn't get hurt.


----------



## Ozeanjager (Feb 2, 2008)

Man ... Nurse rachet experience. I have one for you BE SURE YOU TURN IT OFF BEFORE YOU GET ON THE DIVE PLATFORM HOLDING A STAINLESS LADDER. ..... my video has a ants in the pants dance .. I herd that it would be posted soon.


----------



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

That is sooo funny!!! I seem to remember her saying that it was an intense shock when she grabbed it...then, to quote Mr. Hoekstra, "Awe...it's not that bad." Do you care to redact your statement Mr. Hoekstra? 

Good diving with you guys..


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Well "it's not that bad" on the hand, the head is a different story.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Been shocked many times by buddies before I bought one. Now I only get shocked every other time I turn it on. I've had a buddy's antenna hit me on the head and spine several times. It is not much fun, but it sure cut down on my electroshock therapy costs! :blink:


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

That was hilarious. I wish I could have been underwater to film that from a different perspective.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

What??? There was nothing funny about it at the time, now I can laugh about it.


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

hahaha, can't help but laugh. we've all had a scare under water. did you know what it was or did you think something got ahold of you?


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

I knew exactly what it was and stung like crazy, I was trying to flee the scene.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Did i hear a little bit of profanity coming from you?


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

I just said ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh fricking.......really?


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

I have found that if I miss a shot or pull a spear, I cuss EVERY time lol.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

I have a very mild vocabulary so four letter words don't come out easy, or at all.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Well it was muffled with your bubbles so i couldn't really tell.


----------



## Plattinum (Sep 16, 2010)

Thats kinda scary. However, could not help but laugh when I watched the video.


----------

